# Got me thinking.....



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Just returned after taking my 2 Springers for an early morning swim in the sea, I got to thinking....

how lucky we are to be here, it's like a dream come true for me and I keep expecting someone to wake me up and say it was a big mistake.

For all you 'soon to be here', we have all been where you are now, full of trepidation and mixed emotions. I can only speak as I find, but we are so fortunate to share this country, ok, it can be frustrating at times, but it is not the UK, and it makes it all the more unique for not being so, it does have one foot in the administrative past but go with the flow and accept that, you will soon be thinking that your life before was all in preparation for this new one.

Enjoy !


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Just returned after taking my 2 Springers for an early morning swim in the sea, I got to thinking....
> 
> how lucky we are to be here, it's like a dream come true for me and I keep expecting someone to wake me up and say it was a big mistake.
> 
> ...


What a lovely early morning thought ... with 33 days to go, and the occasional concern surfacing - especially after a slightly alcoholic lunch which lasted most of the afternoon - it's great to read.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I couldn't agree more Geraldine, I was thinking something similar as I was checking sprinklers under orange and olive trees a couple of days ago. Looking down some of the lines it's possible to see the sea in the distance.

Now what will you be writing in January and February I wonder.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

After 8 years here I still feel much the same as Geraldine. When we are walking along the beach with our dog or up in the mountains under the trees with him I remind myself how lucky we are that we have such lovely weather for most of the year rather being stuck indoors huddling over a fire trying to keep warm. Gone are the days of having to wear so many layers of clothing to go for a walk that you feel like a polar bear, gone are the days of looking at peoples miserable grey faces everywhere you go. Now we see smiling faces everywhere
Yes there are many things that frustrate us but then there were a lot of things in the Uk that drove us mad. Give me Cyprus over the UK any day (providing that you are in the fortunate position of being able to afford to live here).


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

It's great to read these positive statements we arrive in 24 days to start a new chapter in our lives- cant wait


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Just returned after taking my 2 Springers for an early morning swim in the sea, I got to thinking....
> 
> how lucky we are to be here, it's like a dream come true for me and I keep expecting someone to wake me up and say it was a big mistake.
> 
> ...


And then there's the 'other side' ...

From the Spain forum:

"Yes, we do regret our move to Spain 

To start with everything was great. Then, with the change in exchange rate, we found our income (UK pensions) was greatly reduced.

We both now have medical problems which we are having difficulty sorting out here in Spain.

We have been trying to sell our house for two years in order to move back to the UK but without any success

I am 64. My husband is 75. It looks like we are stuck here in a house where I cannot climb the stairs. There is no help for people who cannot manage. We are unable to go shopping. We are unable to do basic household cleaning. 

My advice to anyone thinking of moving is to imagine what it would be like if you were older without any help and not enough money to pay the bills".

How sad is that  - as my ole mum used to say "you never know what's around the corner!


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

We thought along similar lines before we moved and decided to rent initially to see how things went. Others here are of the same opinion. We rent our home in the UK so we have not burnt our bridges. There are a lot of people in this area that are considering moving back to the UK.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Leyland2012 said:


> We thought along similar lines before we moved and decided to rent initially to see how things went. Others here are of the same opinion. We rent our home in the UK so we have not burnt our bridges. There are a lot of people in this area that are considering moving back to the UK.


There is a chap on a motoring/general forum I'm on Motoring Forum on Car4play 

Roger is 77 and an ex Commando who lived near Malaga for a number of years but health problems forced his return to blighty a couple of years back.

He once owned a house in Pembrokeshire but all he could afford after 'taking a hit' on his Spanish property, which took 2 years to sell, was a house up in the N.E. of England.

He is quite happy & settled now after updating and decorating his bargain buy op North


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

I really Can't wait to get there!! 12 days and counting we are certainly going to be worse off financially in Cyprus than the UK but we'd rather live in paradise on a budget than in the ever worsening uk with spare money


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

theo79 said:


> I really Can't wait to get there!! 12 days and counting we are certainly going to be worse off financially in Cyprus than the UK but we'd rather live in paradise on a budget than in the ever worsening uk with spare money


I manage on my state pension so it is do-able, but to wake upto the sun everyday, you can't put a price on that...or budget for it.!!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I see the "cost of living/can we afford to live in Cyprus?" threads over all forums that I visit. Some are from people who are looking for reassurance, and some - I suspect -who have not researched matters very closely. I really do see the quality of life argument as put forward by many as being really valid.

I suppose the question comes down to the fact that, if you are not comfortably off in the UK, you may not be that much better off In Cyprus (depending on lifestyle) but your quality of life will be better. We have about 25000 Euros a year in index-linked pensions to live in Cyprus. If we find things a bit tough one month then we shall just tighten our belts, thank the gods for the climate and get on with the simple, relaxed life we are looking for.

An apocryphal tale, from a time when I was working in rather a grand independent school in the South-east of England in the 1970s, comes to mind. Some pupils were talking about the trials and tribulations of the then rampant inflation and the like. He told his chums that things were getting tough at home. "How do you know that?" one asked. "Oh! It's obvious. My father now has to drink sherry before dinner rather than Scotch."


----------

